# Reisebericht: JENSeits Roadtrip Sommer '13



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich mÃ¶chte euch jetzt ein wenig Ã¼ber meinen kleinen aber feinen Roadtrip berichten  Ziel war es den SÃ¼den Deutschlands und vielleicht sogar etwas Ã¼ber die Grenzen heraus neue Bike Gebiete zu erkunden. UrsprÃ¼nglich hatte ich meine ersten Gedanken schon vor 2 Jahren in die Richtung gestoÃen, was dann allerdings zeitlich und finanziell nicht zu realisieren war.

Unter dem Motto âbesser spÃ¤t als nieâ habe ich die Planungen Anfang des Jahres dann wieder aufgenommen und mir meine ersten Gedanken gemacht. Am Anfang galt es erst einmal herauszufinden was ich Ã¼berhaupt mÃ¶chte.
Nach den ersten Tagen und Recherchen stand bereits eine mehrseitige Liste, die Ã¼ber die nÃ¤chsten Monate lÃ¤nger und lÃ¤nger wurde. Da ich im Juli endlich meinen Urlaub auf der Arbeit festlegen konnte, ging es an konkretere Planungen. Es wurden Informationen zu Bikeparks, verschiedenen Gipfeln, ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten, Events und IBC-Mitgliedern herausgesucht. Als dann ein Plan fÃ¼r ca. 5 Wochen zusammen gekommen war, musste ich mir mal genauer Gedanken machen 
Irgendwann war ich dann zu folgendem Plan gekommen, der zwar nicht final war, aber zu mindestens eine grobe Ãbersicht bot:

_23.8 Anreise LÃ¶ffingen (bei Freiburg) / Unternehmungen
24.8 Biken Schau-ins-Land-Trails / Borderline / Unternehmungen (Tag ist nicht 100%tig geplant)
25.8 Bikepark Lac Blanc / Trails Biken / Unternehmungen (Tag ist nicht 100%tig geplant)
26.8 Anfahrt Davos / Bikepark Klosters / Trails Davos
27.8 Bikepark Klosters / Trails Davos
28.8 Anfahrt Eurobike / Eurobike-Besuch
29.8 Anfahrt Serfaus / Bikepark Serfaus / Anfahrt SÃ¶lden (Tirol)
30.8 BikeBergSteigen / Trails SÃ¶lden
31.8 Anfahrt SchloÃ-Neuschwanstein / Anfahrt Pfronten / Biken / Anfahrt Kempten
01.9 Anfahrt Sonthofen / BikeBergSteigen / Anfahrt Kempten
02.9 Anfahrt Bischofsmais / Bikepark GeiÃkopf / ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit suchen
03.9 Anfahrt Bikepark Ochsenkopf / Bikepark Ochsenkopf / Anfahrt Hof
04.9 Anfahrt nach daheim_

Die letzten 2 Tage vorm Trip waren geprÃ¤gt mit Vorbereitungen und EinkÃ¤ufen. Am ICB gab es vorerst nur kleine EinstellungsÃ¤nderungen und 2 neue Reifen. Vorne Muddy Mary, hinten den Hans Dampf. Ansonsten habe ich keine VerÃ¤nderungen vorgenommen (auÃer Sattel/Griffe/175er Kurbel/150er Stealth/Pedale zum Auslieferungszustand). Am Tag vor der Abfahrt, sprich Donnerstag 22.8 habe ich dann mal alle Klamotten in den Hausflur geschmissen und habe mich echt gefragt ob ich das alles so in den Kofferraum bekomme wie ich mir das vorstelle:





Aber es hat noch die Abdeckung drÃ¼ber gepasst, also alles gut. Die GetrÃ¤nke und Jacken sind dann ins Fond gewandert. 
Der Elch zur Abfahrt bereit:






*Tag 1*

Also konnte es am nÃ¤chsten Morgen losgehen: Gestartet bin ich um 7:20 auf die erste Autoetappe runter bis nach LÃ¶ffingen bei Freiburg. Rund 700km lagen vor mir. Als erstes ging es auf die gut bekannte Strecke runter ins Hochsauerland. Nach ein paar Stunden im Auto gab es neben kleinen 2 Minuten Stopps dann die erste Pause mit Verpflegung. Lecker Spiegelei mit LeberkÃ¤s und Spetzle. Danach konnte es auf zu den nÃ¤chsten paar Hundert Kilometern gehen. Einen kleinen Stopp habe ich dann noch beim Wasserschloss in der NÃ¤he von Stuttgart eingelegt, bin dann aber schnell weiter. Fast in LÃ¶ffingen angekommen gab es noch eine Verkehrsbehinderung im Tunnel, weswegen uns die Polizei aufforderte die Rettungswege zubenutzen. Es ging dann aber doch relativ flott aus dem Tunnel raus, noch 15 Minuten warten und dann konnte ich weiter. Am Ziel angekommen haben wir alle Sachen aus dem Wagen in Martinâs ( @_crossie_ ) Garage gelegt und sind losgefahren um AndrÃ© ( @_ykcor_ ) zutreffen.
Ihn und sein Fahrrad haben wir im Kofferraum / Fond platziert und sind zur HochfÃ¼rstschanze gefahren. Dort haben wir dann mehrfach geshuttelt. Die Shuttle fahrten im Twingo sagen ungefÃ¤hr so aus:





Die Aussicht auf den Tittisee und Tittisee-Neustadt war sehr schÃ¶n, da musste einfach ein Kitsch-Poser-Foto her:





Die Abfahrten bestanden aus langen Singletrails mit teils fiesen Wasserrinnen â wer hier den Bunny Hop nicht beherrscht bekommt Ãrger mit seiner Hinterradfelge! Wir sind allerdings problemlos Ã¼ber den Abend gekommen. Zum Abschluss gab es dann noch eine leckere Pizza im Ort.


*Tag 2*

Am nÃ¤chsten Tag sind wir frÃ¼h gestartet um die sogenannten âSchau ins Landâ-Trails unter die Stollen zunehmen. Nach gefÃ¼hlten 20km Autofahrt auf die Spitze des Berges konnte es endlich losgehen. Die Trails waren ordentlich flott auf groben GelÃ¤uf, teils Wurzeln und Steine so groÃ wie Ananas. So sehen also die Trails im SÃ¼den aus! Ein Traileinstieg nach dem nÃ¤chsten ging es dann tiefer ins Tal. Das Wetter war angenehm warm und trocken, die Pflanzen am Wegesrand peitschten auf die Haut ein und die Steinchen prÃ¼gelten auf das Unterrohr ein. Das Ergebnis waren leicht schmerzende HÃ¤nde, was aber in Ordnung geht.
Nach einigen Minuten wurden die Trails enger und smoother. Es ging immer tiefer in den Wald hinein bis wir zum ersten richtigen Uphill StÃ¼ck kamen. Nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen waren wir allerdings schon unten und dadurch konnte es gleich auf die nÃ¤chsten Trails gehen! Ab hier wurden die Trails teilweise mit kleinen TretstÃ¼cken ergÃ¤nzt, was dem SpaÃ allerdings keinen Abbruch tat. Meist jagte ich AndrÃ© hinterher der ordentlich am Gas hing, von hinten schob sich oft Martin an.
Der Kontakt mit Wanderern verlief stehts freundlich und mit Respekt, so wÃ¼nscht man sich. Auch wenn wir um Kurven angeflogen kamen und schnell zur Seite zogen um die anderen Waldbesucher passieren zulassen waren die Gesichter und Worte nett und freundlich. Prima!
So ging dann Kilometer um Kilometer um, bis wir nach Ã¼ber 30 Minuten Trails wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen waren. Dann flott 2 RÃ¤der auf den HecktrÃ¤ger von AndrÃ©s Twingos und meins durchs Schiebedach halb reingestellt. Ab zu meinem Auto auf die Bergspitze! Mit Mach 3 ging es die kurvige LandstraÃe hinauf! 
Oben angekommen haben wir uns wieder auf die 2 Autos aufgeteilt und sind zum nÃ¤chsten Berg gefahren, dem Feldberg. Trotz Beeilung auf der Anfahrt mussten wir die erste shuttle-Runde im offenen Twingo bei einsetzendem Regen antreten. Die erste Runde war sehr spaÃig und der Trail verlief durch einen recht Steilen Wald. Gespickt mit Spitzkehren und rutschigen Steinen sowie Wurzeln war es eine fordernde Abfahrt. Nach 5 Minuten unten angekommen schnell noch einmal hoch und mit FotoausrÃ¼stung die 2te Runde starten. Jetzt war der Regen schon so stark, das wir froh waren im dichten Wald verschwinden zu kÃ¶nnen. Der Martin positionierte sich gekonnt und nach ein paar ProbeschÃ¼ssen waren schon prima Bilder auf der Speicherkarte gelandet. Als erstes hat der AndrÃ© eine Steilstufe gefahren. Ich hatte sie zwar âentdecktâ, sie aber fÃ¼r zu steil im Ãbergang zur Ebene deklariert. Aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt und hab es auch direkt nachgemacht. Dabei sind unteranderem diese Bilder entstanden:





Danach ging es weiter zur nÃ¤chsten Stelle â auch hier war der Martin wieder schnell bereit und hat zum Beispiel dieses Bild geschossen:





Auf einem StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber eine Wiese hat der AndrÃ© eine Kurve allerdings zu optimistisch genommen und ist nach einen Drift zum Liegen gekommen. Leider hatte ein Stein sein Schaltauge abreiÃen lassen â das sollte also die letzte Fahrt des Tages sein. Weiter dem Trail folgend habe ich mich dann an einer Treppe versucht, welche 2 180Â° Kurven bereithielt. Die vom Regen rutschigen Steine haben es nicht einfacher gemacht, aber das Ergebnis passt. Hier ein paar weitere EindrÃ¼cke des Trails:













Beim Abholen des Autos haben wir dann schon Nebelscheinwerfer gebraucht um den Weg zu finden â ganz schÃ¶n in den Wolken hier! Also ab zum Martin und erst einmal warm duschen und trockene Klamotten anziehen! 
Da Ã¼berkam uns langsam aber sicher der Hunger und wir haben uns zum Diner Road aufgemacht â lecker schlecker Essen! Der Andre hat sich in der Zwischenzeit ein neues Auto angeschaut (der Twingo ist auch nur eine ÃbergangslÃ¶sung). 
Danach haben wir uns die beiden Volvos geschnappt und sind mit Martins FotoausrÃ¼stung zum Experimentieren in ein Parkhaus gedÃ¼st. Auf dem Weg dahin haben wir Andre als UnterstÃ¼tzung eingesammelt und so konnten wir prima ein Kamera-Rig ausprobieren. Andre ist Martins Auto gefahren, ich Meinen. Martin lag in seinem Kofferraum und wir haben uns an ârolling shotsâ versucht. Ganz schÃ¶n schwierig die richtige Mischung aus Blendenzeit, Iso, Geschwindigkeit und Winkel zu finden. Dabei ist der Bildaufbau noch gar nicht berÃ¼cksichtigt 
Nach rund 400 Bildern haben wir dann wieder alles eingepackt und waren guter Dinge! Wir haben uns dann noch ein wenig an eine nette Ecke gestellt und haben den Abend bei einer Pizza ausklingen lassen. Danach ab zu Martin und die Bilder sichten. Wir hatten einige gute dabei und waren mit den Ergebnissen gut zufrieden. Alles in einem ein sehr toller Tag, wie bisher jeder des Trips 





*
Tag 3*

Am nÃ¤chsten Tag waren Andre und Martin anderweitig eingespannt und zudem wurde ordentlich Regen und Schlechtwetter angesagt, also hatte ich mich kurzfristig fÃ¼r einen Notfallplan entschieden: Ab nach Stuttgart ins Museum von Mercedes und Porsche. Das kostet zwar wieder Fahrerei mit dem Auto, aber bei Dauerregen im ganzen SÃ¼den wÃ¤re ich auch im wenige Kilometer entferntem Todtnau nicht richtig glÃ¼cklich geworden. Also am relativ frÃ¼hen Morgen aufgebrochen und rÃ¼ber nach Stuttgart. Der Wetterbericht sollte sich bewahrheiten und so war ich froh Ã¼ber meine Entscheidung. 









Nach ein paar netten Stunden in den Museen war der Nachmittag schon fast rum, also wieder ab nach Freiburg wo mich der AndrÃ© eine Nacht auf seinem Sofa hat pennen lassen, denn Martin war beruflich unterwegs. 
Nach einer Kleinigkeit zu Essen habe ich die Bilder des Tages angeschaut und habe mich relativ schnell aufs Ohr gehauen.


*Tag 4*

Morgens ging es dann gegen 7 wieder los,  die letzten Sachen ins Auto packen und auf zum BÃ¤cker eine Kleinigkeit essen und ab auf die Autobahn. NÃ¤chster Halt: Davos, Schweiz! 
ich danke euch Martin (  @_crossie_) und AndrÃ©  ( @_ykcor_) fÃ¼r das Guiden und die Gastfreundschaft â es war mir ein Fest!

Nach hundert Kilometern Autobahn hieÃ es dann erst einmal Vignette kaufen â 35â¬ fordern sie fÃ¼r ein Jahresticket. Kleinere Optionen gibt es nicht â¦ hilft ja nix â so ein hÃ¤ssliches Teil Pappe klebt jetzt in meiner Windschutzscheibe. Ich halte mich an sÃ¤mtliche Tempolimits und cruise so auf Davos zu. Nach einiger Zeit stellt sich ein dickes Grinsen ein als ich den Durchschnittverbrauch des Trips von 5,8l auf unter 5,5l senken kann. Auch wie in DÃ¤nemark diesen Sommer ist es sehr entspannend mit 120km/h dahin zu cruisen ohne dass auf der linken Spur ein Rennen veranstaltet wird. Klar machen Autobahnfahrten mit 160km/h und mehr SpaÃ, aber zielfÃ¼hrend und angenehm ist das nicht auf Dauer. Also bleibe ich meinem Tempomaten treu und rolle weiter, bis ich schlieÃlich die Autobahn verlasse und Ã¼ber gut ausgebaute LandstraÃen und diverse Tunnel weiter mein Tagesziel ansteure. Auf den letzten Kilometern befahre ich brand neue StraÃen, Tunnel und BrÃ¼cken. Ich komme gut voran und kann schon gegen Mittag den Wagen vor Ulis ( @_Ulrich-40_ ) TÃ¼r parken.  Er steht auch schon drauÃen und empfÃ¤ngt mich, begleitet mich rein zu seiner Familie und zeigt mir die RÃ¤umlichkeiten der Ferienwohnung. Dann gibt es sofort lecker Mittagessen. WÃ¤hrend ich genÃ¼sslich kaue lasse ich die schÃ¶nen Bilder der Anreise Revue passieren, aber sehr selbst:





Nach dem Mittagessen hole ich schnell das nÃ¶tigste aus dem Auto rein und wir machen uns Startklar fÃ¼r eine Ausfahrt. Der Jatzmeder soll unser Tagesziel werden, rauf gehtâs mit der Rinerhornbahn und runter auf schÃ¶nen Singletrails die mich fordern sollten, so Ulis Worte. 
Wir starten in Davos mit dem Rad und durchfahren die Ortschaft, ein kleines DÃ¶rfchen auÃerhalb und steigen schlieÃlich in die Seilbahn ein. Nach ein paar Minuten sind wir an der nebeligen Bergstation angekommen und suchen uns den Einstieg zum Trail 82, Richtung Mondstein. Uli hatte ihn bereits vorher mit seiner Frau befahren und fÃ¼r gut befunden. Ich war gespannt und sollte nicht enttÃ¤uscht werden. Es gab Wurzeln, Steine, ausgesetzte StÃ¼cke und jede Menge Nebel zur Aussicht. Leider wollte dieser die weite Sicht auf die anderen Gipfel nicht freigeben, aber er lieÃ uns wenigstens den Blick ins Tal. 
Wir begannen die ersten Erinnerungsfotos zu schiessen:





Weiter ging es an am Berghang entlang, immer immer weiter.





Der Trail wurde anspruchsvoller und spaÃiger. An 1-2 Stellen habe ich doch die Vernunft walten lassen und habe das Rad Ã¼ber eine Engstelle getragen, ich wollte mich ja nicht gleich bei einer âErstbefahrungâ auf den ersten Tagen des Trips lang machen  Zumal der Abhang nicht gerade auf eine weiche Landung schlieÃen lieÃ. Auf diesem Trail habe ich das erste Mal einen Klang gehÃ¶rt der mich fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Tage stets begleiten sollte: Die Kuhglocken der gelassenen Waldnutzer. Am Wegesrand standen ab und zu diese Beobachter und brachten mich zum Schmunzeln. Meine ersten KÃ¼he die nicht auf den gut abgezÃ¤unten Weiden unseres Flachlandes standen 
Nach einiger Zeit wurde der Trail enger, fÃ¼hrte in den Wald hinein und es wurden mehr und mehr Skills im Bergauffahren von SchlÃ¼sselstellen gefordert. Als wir wieder ins freie kamen, hatte es bereits zu regnen angefangen. Die Luft wurde kÃ¼hler und wir waren schnell nass, trotzdem haben wir uns die ganz frische Milch zur Selbstbedienung nicht nehmen lassen â geschmeckt hat es!
Danach ging es Ã¼ber eine als AbkÃ¼rzung ausgeschilderte Route runter ins Tal, was sich als interessante Mischung aus Waldweg und Trampelpfad entpuppte â wesentlich besser als die Abfahrt Ã¼ber den geschotterten Zufahrtsweg zur BerghÃ¼tte! 
Viele Linien schlÃ¤ngelten sich hinunter:





Als wir schlieÃlich an ein paar HÃ¤usern vorbei kamen, haben wir uns entschieden an einem Hang auf einen geschotterten Wanderweg weiterzufahren, bis wir wieder zu unserer Ausgangsposition an der Seilbahn ankommen wÃ¼rden. Vorher ging es allerdings noch 30 Minuten mit kaltem Fahrtwind und nasser Kleidung durch den regnerischen Wald und Ã¼ber richtig nasse TeerstraÃen. Endlich an der Seilbahn angekommen waren wir total durchnÃ¤sst und entschlossen uns ein paar Minuten auf die Eisenbahn zuwarten, anstatt die letzten Kilometer an der HauptstraÃe weiter durch den Regen zu pedalieren.
Nach ein paar Minuten kam die Bahn und danach galt es nur noch durch Davos zurollen. An der Wohnung angekommen gab es dann eine warme Dusche zum AufwÃ¤rmen. Die Klamotten haben im Keller gewaschen und zum Trocknen aufgehÃ¤ngt. Zwischendurch gab es dann Abendessen, um den Abend anschlieÃen bei einer Spielerunde ausklingen zulassen.
Abends habe ich mich dann tot mÃ¼de aufs Sofa gelegt und war auch flott weg.


*Tag 5*

Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen gab es leckeres FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und danach haben wir uns auf zur nÃ¤chsten Bikefahrt gemacht. Mit der Persennbahn ging es hinauf aufs ebenfalls nebelige Weisfluhjoch. FÃ¼r die Biker wird da extra ein Abteil in der Bahn freigehalten â das lob ich mir! Unterwegs gab es dann interessierte Fragen und Blicke, es wurde sogar fast schon getuschelt. Ein Mann Mitte 30 war so an uns und den RÃ¤dern interessiert, da merkte man sehr das er am liebsten seine Wanderschuhe eintauschen wÃ¼rde um selbst aufs Rad zusteigen!
Oben angekommen bin ich dann die letzten HÃ¶henmeter raufgeschoben um auch auf einem, naja sagen wir mal Gipfel dazu, zustehen. Die Aussicht war mies aber ich konnte mir aus den tollen Bildern des Hochtouren-Threads ja schon meine Vorstellungen machen  
Von dieser AnhÃ¶he ging es hinab in die Steinlandschaft des Berges. Gar nicht so leicht sich hier im Nebel zurecht zu finden, wenn die anderen Gipfel nicht als Orientierungshilfe dienen!
Endlich auf dem gesuchten Trail angekommen ging es gleich mit Kurven der Kategorie S2 auf der Singletrailskala dabei, spÃ¤ter auch S3 (so wÃ¼rde ich sie zu mindestens einordnen). Ich habe ich relativ schnell darauf einstellen kÃ¶nnen und so gelang mir die Abfahrt ganz gut. Das Umsetzen des Hinterrades gewann mehr an Bedeutung und ich fuchste mich langsam rein. So fÃ¼hrte der Weg Ã¼ber Kurven und Kurven hunderte HÃ¶henmeter hinab ins Tal, wo uns die Sonne freudig strahlend begrÃ¼Ãte â richtig warm wurde es! Unterwegs gab es wieder die TrailkÃ¼he zusehen:





Unterwegs versuchte ich mich an diversen SchlÃ¼sselstellen und Uli war so nett sie fotografisch festzuhalten:





Weiter im Tal angekommen ging es Ã¼ber einen kleinen weiteren Trail, mit Sicht auf das âGolden Eyeâ genannte Hotel, hinab bis wir zu einer netten Wiese mit Aussicht kamen. Ein See, Berge, etwas Stadt, da muss doch mal das Fazit des Trails festgehalten werden!:





Noch kurz durch den Ort Radeln und ab an den bereits gedeckten Mittagstisch â was fÃ¼r ein Service. Hier nochmal ein groÃes groÃes DankeschÃ¶n an Ulis Frau, prima KÃ¼che, stets Umsorgt. Das war ein Aufenthalt wie man ihn sich besser nicht vorstellen kÃ¶nnte! DankeschÃ¶n!
Am Nachmittag machten wir uns dann wieder auf, diesmal mit dem Auto. Die RÃ¤der in den Bulli gestellt und runter nach Davos-Klosters. Mit der Gondel fÃ¼r kleines Geld hinauf und ab in den Bikepark. Die Strecke besteht gefÃ¼hlt zu 99% aus Northshores. Diese waren allerdings mit âSandfarbeâ eingestrichen, sodass sie sich auch beim feuchten Wetter gut befahrbar waren. Die erste Abfahrt verlief Ã¼ber viele Kurven, kleinere SprÃ¼nge, Tables und einigen anderen spaÃigen Kram! An der Talstation angekommen ging es direkt wieder in den Lift und rauf, wir waren fast alleine, lediglich ein weiterer Biker und ein PÃ¤rchen lieÃen sich beim einsetzenden Regen den Berg hinaufbringen.
Oben angekommen habe ich das Gas etwas mehr in der Abfahrt stehen lassen, bis ich an einem Kuhgatter ein Zischen des Hinterreifens hÃ¶ren konnte. Schnell ein paar Meter weiter laufen lassen damit sich die tubeless-Milch verteilen kann und schon war das GerÃ¤usch weg. Wow so gut funktioniert das also? Hat sich gelohnt umzurÃ¼sten! Als ich mich dann allerdings in einen der nÃ¤chsten Anlieger schmiss rutschte das Hinterrad wild umher. Nachgeschaut und der Reifen verlor kontinuierlich an Druck. Also war die Devise: schnell und Reifenschonend nach unten. Nach einigen Metern war allerdings so wenig Luft im Reifen, das ich es fÃ¼r besser hielt abzusteigen und zu schieben. Im Laufschritt ging es die Strecke bis zum nÃ¤chsten Hauptweg hinab. Irgendwann war ich dann nach 10-15 Minuten schieben im Laufschritt total kaputt und musste normal weiter schieben. Als ich dann irgendwann am Parkplatz angekommen war hatte ich die Faxen dicke. Der Schlitz in der LaufflÃ¤che war relativ groÃ ausgefallen, ich war wieder klitsch nass und die Beine waren zittrig vom bergab Sprint. Da das Wetter nicht besser zu werden schien haben wir wieder eingepackt und zurÃ¼ck zur Wohnung. Sachen trocknen, neuen Schlauch einziehen (Die Milch wird den Schlitz wohl nicht dicht bekommen. 





Danach gab es Essen, wir haben die Aufnahmen und Fotos gesichtet. Ist schon lustig wenn man sich selbst beim Fahren irgendwelchen Mist reden hÃ¶rt von dem man nichts mehr weiÃ   
Und dann hieÃ es wieder:  Gute Nacht!


*Tag 6*

Guten Morgen Welt, na gut geschlafen? Ich sitze jetzt nach einem weiteren FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck in Davos wieder im Elch Richtung Norden! NÃ¤chster Halt: Eurobike Friedrichshafen! Die Kilometer sitze ich fast auf einer Backe ab und komme trotz typischem Stau in Friedrichshafen noch vor dem Mittag an der Messe an. Kurz rumtelefoniert und schon stehe ich auf der Messe. In ein paar Minuten steht fÃ¼r den Martin (  @_crossie_) ein Termin bei Propain an. Ich schlieÃe zu den Kollegen und unterstÃ¼tze so gut ich kann. 





An den weiteren StÃ¤nden von Santa Cruz, Merida, Intense und wie sie alle heiÃen heiÃt es filmen, interviewen und viele BerÃ¼hmtheiten kennen lernen. Nach einem anstrengenden Tag in den Schuhen freue ich mich schon auf den Abend im IBC-Haus. Dort geht es dann auf engstem Raum fÃ¼r die Jungs weiter alles in Schrift und Bild auszuwerten und zu prÃ¤sentieren, damit ihr schon in der Nacht die ersten Infos heiÃ und frisch auf den heimischen EndgerÃ¤ten betrachten kÃ¶nnt. Danke hier einmal fÃ¼r euren Einsatz, die vielen langen ArbeitsnÃ¤chte und die langen Tage auf der Messe â prima Job! Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick, spÃ¤ter sitzen hier rund 10 Leute mit ihrem Equipment 





Ich suche mir dann gegen Mitternacht ein ruhiges PlÃ¤tzchen im Treppenhaus, breite den Schlafsack aus und lege mich hin. Die Jungs sitzen unten noch das ein oder andere StÃ¼ndchen und arbeiten.


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

*Tag 7*

Donnerstag, 29.08.2013 7:00: Die ersten Redakteure sind wach, meine Sachen verschwinden im Elch und ich mache mich langsam aber sicher auf den Weg zum nÃ¤chsten Stop: Bikepark Serfaus! An der Grenze wird die GebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r Ãsterreichs StraÃen fÃ¤llig, 8,30â¬ fÃ¼r rund 10 Tage sind zwar auch nicht gÃ¼nstig, aber was solls. Rein damit in die Scheibe und weiter gehtâs. SchÃ¶ne Aussichten, das Wetter wird besser und besser und ich kann die bequeme Jacke ausziehen. Der linke Arm wird ordentlich warm in der Sonne, die jetzt nicht nur durch das Seitenfenster auf mich fÃ¤llt, sondern mich zunehmend von vorne im Gesicht trifft. Die Aussicht lenkt mich schon fast vom eigentlich fahren ab: Berge, Seen, weiÃe Wolken, Sonne â alles was man sich wÃ¼nscht! 
Dann komme ich in ein kleines verschlafenes Dorf, bin aber schneller wieder raus als ich gucken kann. Die Autobahn liegt ein paar Kilometer hinter mir und es geht gemÃ¼tlicher, wenn auch nicht gerade flÃ¼ssiger voran. Ich durchfahre ein paar schÃ¶ne Ortschaften und lande schlieÃlich in Serfaus. Die Auskunft eines Ã¤lteren Herrn fÃ¼hrt mich leider in eine Sackgasse, also doch das Handy gezÃ¼ckt und die Adresse des Parks gegoogelt. Ich kurve eine SerpentinenstraÃe hinauf, der Ausblick wird besser und besser bis ich mich entscheide mal rechts ran zufahren und ein Foto zu schieÃen. Mein Elch mit schÃ¶nem Blick auf Serfaus:





Danach geht es noch ein paar Kilometer weiter nach Ladis wo ich auch schon die Seilbahn erkennen kann. Aber erst einmal versuche ich mich an einem Panoramabild:





Weiter gehtâs Richtung Seilbahn. Den Wagen geparkt, umgezogen und das Rad unter den Hintern geschoben â auf zur Talstation und Ticket lÃ¶sen! Schnell noch die GoPro richtig an den Fullface gefrickelt und los gehtâs â Rolltreppe hoch, Rad in die Gondel und hoch. Bei der Fahrt kann ich die ersten Streckenabschnitte bewundern. SprÃ¼nge, Kurven, Northshores, alles scheint in einem prima Zustand zu sein. Eigentlich kein Wunder da der Park ziemlich neu ist, aber ich freue mich trotzdem sehr darauf. Recht flott bin ich oben angekommen und kann sehen wie die Gondel vor mir gereinigt wird. Das macht der freundliche Mitarbeiter nach jedem Biker damit sich niemand beschweren kann â auch gut!
Ich verlasse die Gondel und rolle auf den ersten Trail. Die rote Piste âStrada del soleâ fÃ¼hrt an dem mittlerweile recht bekannten HÃ¼tten-Drop vorbei um mit ein paar SprÃ¼ngen und Kurven an der gemeinsamen BrÃ¼cke zu enden. Dort kann wiederrum zwischen 3 Routen entschieden werden: 

_Schwarz = Hill Bill (eine Art Singletrail mit ausgewaschenen Wurzeln und ordentlich GefÃ¤lle)
Rot = Strada del sole (eine Art Jump-/Freeridetrail auf Schotter und einer Art Brechsand)
Blau = family (ein etwas leichterer Kurs mit vielen Kurven und kleinen Kanten und Tables die allesamt auch fÃ¼r Beginner und Kinder, die hier sehr viel unterwegs waren, fahrbar sind)_

Ich entschlieÃe mich wieder fÃ¼r die Rote und erkunde die Hindernisse. Tables, Kurven, Doubles, Wellen die gepushed oder gesprungen werden kÃ¶nnen. Das grinsen steht mir jetzt schon ins Gesicht geschrieben und die Vorfreude auf die nÃ¤chsten Abfahrten steigt stetig! Auch die variable Jumpline am Ende aller Trails sieht sehr gut aus! Verschiedene GrÃ¶Ãen an Tables, Doubles, Holzkonstruktionen â¦ es ist einfach alles da! Ich entscheide mich fÃ¼r die Tables und sehe schnell zu in die Gondel zukommen. Aber was ist das? Ein paar SitzsÃ¤cke, ein paar LiegestÃ¼hle, ein groÃer Sonnenschirm .. eine Chill-out-Area mit Blick auf die Jumps, das gefÃ¤llt mir richtig gut! Aber ich will sofort nochmal hoch.
Oben angekommen begutachte ich den Hausdrop. Dem âHill Billâ folgend fahre ich auf das Dach auf und inspiziere den Drop. Hmm das mÃ¼sste gehen, ist aber eigentlich schon grÃ¶Ãer als alles andere was ich bisher gefahren bin. Aber die letzten Tage geben mir Schub und ich rolle nur einmal an. Dann gehtâs im nÃ¤chsten Anlauf runter. Gut zuspringen, gar nicht so harte Kompression wie erwartet: Geil! Den spring ich heute noch ein paarmal! 
Auf den nÃ¤chsten Abfahrten teste ich die Familienlinie die mir zu leicht ist und nicht genug SpaÃ bringt. Die ist eher etwas zum lockeren ausrollen oder halt fÃ¼r Familien und Einsteiger.
Die rote Linie ist mit SprÃ¼ngen versehen die man auch gut umgehen kann. Im Laufe des Tages traue ich mir doch den ein oder anderen zu und bekomme immer mehr Sicherheit bei grÃ¶Ãeren SÃ¤tzen. Prima ich lerne ja richtig was!  Das Grinsen bekomme ich den Tag Ã¼ber auch nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht! 
Es folgen eine Pizza, ein paar Liter GetrÃ¤nke bei der Hitze, ein kleiner Bike-check und viele Abfahrten! Der Trail âHill Billâ ist noch matschig und so haut es mich einmal aus der Bahn â aufstehen und weiter! Anspruchsvoll durch seine Linien, das GefÃ¤lle und die vielen Wurzeln lasse ich ihn allerdings nach einer Abfahrt links liegen â das ist mir fÃ¼r den Trip auf Dauer echt zu anstrengend. Da lerne ich lieber weiter die Luft kennen und tobe mich auf dem âstrada del soleâ richtig aus. Der Hausdrop wird krÃ¤ftig mit eingebaut und zaubert mir das Grinsen jedes Mal aufs Neue ins Gesicht! Im weiteren Verlauf der roten Piste findet sich ein weiterer groÃer Drop. Ãber eine kleine Abzweigung nach links startet die Anfahrt auf einen Holzdrop. Die Landung befindet sich quasi in einer Kurve. Ich entschlieÃe mich ihn mal zu probieren und nutze prompt den gesamten Federweg aus. Erstaunlich wie lange einem die Flug-/Fallzeit vorkommt! Aber er macht SpaÃ und so springe ich ihn gleich nochmal auf der nÃ¤chsten Abfahrt. 
Im Bereich der Jumplines berate ich mich einmal mit 2 Bikern und springe ihnen danach die groÃe Line nach â ging leichter als erwartet! Nur 100%tig bis in die Landung schaffe ich es nicht, das Hinterrad trumpft meist schon vorher auf. Aber die SprÃ¼nge sind gut dimensioniert und es kann nichts passieren. 
Gegen spÃ¤ten Nachmittag packe ich wieder zusammen und fahre glÃ¼cklich und geschafft Richtung Autobahn. Ich habe mir vorgenommen heute schon in SÃ¶lden aufzuschlagen, damit ich morgen frÃ¼h los kann. Die Autofahrt dauert noch 1-2 Stunden, eine Mautstelle verlangt 10â¬. StÃ¶rt mich aber nicht denn ich bin im Urlaub und die Sonne scheint krÃ¤ftig. Die Sonnenbrille muss durch die vielen Tunnel allerdings mehr auf- und abgesetzt werden als alles andere, aber sie erfÃ¼llt ihren Zweck. Unglaublich wie lag hier manche Tunnel sind. Mit 100km/h und 0,0l Verbrauch geht es gefÃ¼hlt 5 Minuten bergab, raus aus dem Tunnel und direkt in den nÃ¤chsten. So vergeht Kilometer um Kilometer und ich komme meinem Ziel nÃ¤her. Die StraÃe fÃ¼hrt mehrmals Ã¼ber einen kleinen Fluss, dessen Flussbett erahnen lÃ¤sst was hier bei der Schneeschmelze los ist. Dann kommt das Ortsschild SÃ¶lden, so siehts hier also im âWinterparadiesâ aus. Ich fahre einmal durch den Ort und frage in einem GeschÃ¤ft nach einem Geheimtipp fÃ¼r eine gÃ¼nstige Unterkunft. Er lotst mich in den Ortsteil Windau, wo ich auf das âLandhaus Fieglâ stoÃe. Die Besitzerin begrÃ¼Ãt mich freundlich und fÃ¼hrt mich hoch. Das Zimmer ist zwar klein, aber mehr als ausreichend fÃ¼r eine Person. Zudem mit neuer Dusche und WC ausgestattet, der Blick aus dem Fenster fÃ¤llt auf einen gut gefÃ¼llten, schnell flieÃenden Bach und so bin ich bei 25â¬ pro Nacht inklusive FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck mehr als positiv Ã¼berrascht. Ich stimme zu und fahre noch schnell in den Ort denn der Magen knurrt. In einem Restaurant gÃ¶nne ich mir leckere Nudeln mit KÃ¤se-Schinken-SoÃe. 
Papp satt begebe ich mich wieder in die Pension und beziehe das Zimmer. Eine kalte Dusche, ein wenig die Aufnahmen des Tages kontrollieren und dann fix und fertig ab ins Bett.

*Tag 8*

Nach einer erholsamen Nacht mache ich mich gleich auf und stehe um 9 am Lift. Ziel ist der Gaislachkogel auf Ã¼ber 3000Metern, doch schon beim LÃ¶sen des Tickets werde ich ausgebremst: Oben wird gebaut, also gehtâs fÃ¼r Mountainbiker nur bis zur Mittelstation hoch. Auf 2170m orientiere ich mich via Singletrail Guide (Die Karte gibtâs kostenfrei in der Talstation!) und begebe mich auf in Richtung Osten zum Trail 4, welcher mich steinig rÃ¼ber ins Rettenbachtal fÃ¼hrt. Die Aussicht Heute ist schÃ¶n:





Weiter gehtâs Ã¼ber ein StÃ¼ck TeerstraÃe das bei den morgendlichen Temperaturen angenehm hoch zutreten ist.Die Wanderer scheinen alle noch nicht so weit gekommen zu sein.Ich komme auf der Rettenbach Alm (2145hm) an und kann nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause und einer Banane in den Singletrail 5 einsteigen.Dieser fÃ¼hrt mich leicht bergab und flÃ¼ssig flott Ã¼ber fast 2km rÃ¼ber zu der Gampe Alm auf 2000hm.Ich quÃ¤le mich wieder eine TeerstraÃe hoch und kann in den Singletrail 9 einbiegen.Dieser fÃ¼hrt bis runter nach GrÃ¼nwald, sprich unterhalb des Waldes.Von dort nehme ich die StraÃe zur Gaislachkogelbahn und direkt in die Gondel hinein.Wieder hoch und diesmal entscheide ich mich fÃ¼r den Westen.Der Trail 2 wird als 3,8km langer Trail mit S2 Charakter beschrieben.Vor dem Einstieg ist noch Zeit fÃ¼r ein kleines Foto:





Danach biege ich in den Trail ein. Er schlÃ¤ngelt sich schÃ¶n am Hang entlang, kreuzt einen Bach und fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber meist steiniges GelÃ¤uf. Nach einen paar hundert Metern kommt mir eine Wanderfamilie entgegen und die nette Dame hat mich direkt fotografiert. Da ich alleine schlecht Fotos bei der Fahrt machen kann, halte ich an und bitte sie mir die Fotos zu zuschicken. Schnell eine Visitenkarte in die Hand gedrÃ¼ckt und bedankt. Sie war sehr freundlich und wollte das sehr gerne machen.
FÃ¼r mich ging es dann weiter bergab, es wurde etwas technischer. Nach einiger Zeit kam ich an der Goldegg Alm auf 1900hm vorbei. Immer weiter bergab schlÃ¤ngelt sich der Trail bis ins Tal hinab.
Schnell in den Einkaufsmarkt und die GetrÃ¤nkevorrÃ¤te aufgestockt, eine Packung Kekse und wieder hinauf mit der Gondel.
Oben angekommen entscheide ich mich die Ostseite weiter zu erkunden. Ich nehme wieder die Trails 4 und 5 rÃ¼ber bis zur Gampe Alm. Allerdings ist jetzt um 13Uhr das Aufkommen der Wanderer viel grÃ¶Ãer und ich muss ab und zu anhalten. An der Alm angekommen versuche ich mich zum âSonnblickâ durchzufragen, das gelingt aber nur teilweise. Ich lande wieder auf dem Singletrail 6 und muss danach einige Meter auf der TeerstraÃe bergauf kurbeln. Endlich am Traileinstieg angekommen mache ich ein paar Minuten Pause und stÃ¤rke mich. 
In den Trail eingebogen bekommt man Steine und Wurzeln vorgesetzt. Laut Beschreibung genieÃe ich S2 bis S3 Passagen. Wieder wird ein Bach gekreuzt und nach mehreren Minuten passiere ich die Leiterberg Alm auf 1910hm. Ich kehre kurz ein und gÃ¶nne mir einen warmen Apfelstrudel und eine Cola. Die anderen GÃ¤ste philosophieren mit dem Almbesitzer Ã¼ber die Teilung von Deutschland, Europa und der Welt. Als ich mich genug gebildet hatte brach ich auf um die letzten 2/3 des Trails in Angriff zu nehmen. Der Wirt wÃ¼nscht mir das ich heile unten ankomme und viel SpaÃ, so rolle ich Ã¼ber eine Wiese wieder zu einem Traileinstieg und genieÃe die restlichen ca. 3km Trail bergab. Danach hÃ¤nge ich in GrÃ¼nwald gleich den Trail 10 hinten dran, welcher mich direkt an den Fluss fÃ¼hrt. Ein wenig bergauf geradelt und in einem Lokal eingekehrt. Lecker Cheeseburger (nein nicht aus der Verpackung sondern selbst gemacht) mit Pommes. Ich genieÃe die Nachmittagssonne und rolle danach langsam rÃ¼ber zur Pension. Das Rad auf den TrÃ¤ger, ich unter die Dusche, die Sachen zum Trocknen aufhÃ¤ngen. Danach schwinge ich mich ins Bett, lade meine Akkus, die des Handys, des Laptops, der Kameras und lasse den Tag mit den Aufnahmen und Fotos Revue passieren. Hier ein kleiner Einblick:






*Tag 9*

Die Sonne scheint, der Wagen ist bereits bepackt und das Zimmer gerÃ¤umt. Ich sitze am FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstisch und unterhalte mich nebenbei mit gerade angekommenen Jungs. Vorher haben sie schon interessante Geschichten Ã¼ber die Erlebnisse der letzten Abende in der Heimat preisgegeben. Sehr amÃ¼sant! Aber das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck fesselt mich mehr und mehr â mir schmeckt es richtig gut.
Ein Blick aufs Handy sagt mir es ist Zeit ins Auto zu springen. Ich starte Richtung Kempten ins AllgÃ¤u. Es geht raus aus SÃ¶lden, ich kreuze wieder den Fluss und lande schlieÃlich auf der Autobahn. Mittlerweile sind es schon 2130km im Auto. Ich nÃ¤here mich meinem ersten Zwischenziel, dem SchloÃ Neu Schwanstein. Auf dem Parkplatz angekommen lÃ¶hne ich 5â¬ und mache mich auf den FuÃmarsch. Japaner, Japaner und Japaner sehe ich auf meinem Weg, oben am SchloÃ angekommen mache ich 1-2 Fotos, schaue mich um und bin ehrlich gesagt ein wenig enttÃ¤uscht. Vorher hÃ¶rt man nur wie toll es doch sei, die Lage traumhaft etc. Aber ich muss gestehen so toll finde ich es gar nicht. Also wieder runter zum Auto, rein, rÃ¼ber nach Pfronten.
Schon bei der Anfahrt erspÃ¤he ich eine alte Ruine oben exponiert auf dem Berg â da mÃ¶chte ich hin! In einem Bikeladen wurde mir auch gutes Essen auf der Bergspitze zugesichert. Ich suche mir einen Wanderweg aus und muss schon nach einigen Metern feststellen: Hier ist tragen angesagt, zu steil zum Schieben und die ausgesetzten Ecken machen es nicht leichter. So quÃ¤le ich mich Meter um Meter hoch, die Sonne im Nacken. Der SchweiÃ lÃ¤uft, aber ich kann zu einer Wandergruppe junger MÃ¤nner aufschlieÃen. SpÃ¤ter kommen mir 2 Biker entgegen die mich auf meinen Fehler aufmerksam machen: Auf der anderen Bergseite gibtâs eine TeerstraÃe bis oben zum Traileinstieg â¦ Na prima â¦ jetzt auch zu spÃ¤t denke ich mir und bedanke mich, trage aber dennoch weiter hoch.
Nach einer geschÃ¤tzten Stunde (habe nicht auf die Uhr geachtet) und 2 falsch gewÃ¤hlten Abzweigen bin ich an einem Hotel angekommen. Bis zur Burgruine sind es noch einige HÃ¶henmeter, also direkt weiter an den etlichen Porsche 911ern auf dem Parkplatz vorbei. Immer weiter hinauf, Mist schon wieder den falschen Weg gewÃ¤hlt! Endlich oben angekommen stehe ich neben einem Hotel mit Restaurant und den Stufen hoch zur Ruine. Als ich die ersten 10 Stufen hinter mir hatte, kam mir eine Familie entgegen. Der ca. 5 jÃ¤hrige Junge sah mich und merkte erstmal lautstark an das ich doch sehr doll schwitzen wÃ¼rde. Ja mir lief die Suppe von Helm, den Armen und den Beinen hinab. Alle Anwesenden inklusive mir waren sehr amÃ¼siert Ã¼ber den Jungen. Er ermutigte mich dann aber weiter zumachen, ich wÃ¤re schon fast oben. Sehr lieb der Kleine. Ich habe mich dann auf gemacht die nÃ¤chsten 50 Stufen zunehmen 
Oben auf der Ruine angekommen bot sich dann eine wirklich tolle Aussicht auf mein ICB:





Aber natÃ¼rlich auch auf die Umgebung! 




Nach ein paar Minuten ausruhen habe ich mir dann das Rad geschnappt und nach einem kurzen Plausch mit Wanderern die Treppe zum Hotel runter. Dann ging es mit engem GelÃ¤nder ein steiles ausgesetztes StÃ¼ck hinab das ich lieber nicht gefahren bin, bei dem breiten Lenker stand es einfach zu nah dran. Aber danach fÃ¼hrte der Trail an einer Grotte vorbei und direkt weiter ins Tal:





Er war mit sehr vielen Spitzkehren und Stufen versehen. Die Wurzeln und Steine waren teils lose und dadurch mit Vorsicht zu genieÃen! Ein paar Stellen waren fÃ¼r mich nicht machbar, aber der GroÃteil ging doch recht gut. Man wÃ¤chst halt doch an seinen Herausforderungen  Schade dass die Dimensionen auf den GoPro-Aufnahmen nie so rÃ¼ber kommen 
Nach einer halben Stunde Fahrzeit war ich dann wieder am Parkplatz angekommen. 
Ich habe mich dann schnell auf den Weg nach Kempten gemacht um noch in die Wohnung von Beate reinzukommen. Sie war im Urlaub und ihr Mitbewohnter musste um 17Uhr weg, also etwas zÃ¼giger Fahren. Unterwegs gab es dann noch ein leckeres Schnitzel und so kam ich gestÃ¤rkt in Kempten an. Direkt in der FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone wurde ich vom netten Mitbewohner Vincent empfangen und durch die WG gefÃ¼hrt. Schnell die Sachen fÃ¼r den Abend und die Nacht aus dem Auto geholt und ab unter die Dusche. Danach die Aufnahmen gesichtet, etwas entspannt und einmal durch die Innenstadt gelaufen. Ich musste noch meinen Vorrat an GetrÃ¤nken und StÃ¤rkungen aufstocken. Also schnell in den Supermarkt, das nÃ¶tigste eingekauft und wieder zurÃ¼ck zur WG. Da habe ich mich dann relativ schnell wieder aufs Sofa verzogen und im Schlafsack verkrochen. Die Handyapp meldete mir allerdings fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Tag Regen und Gewitter, dabei wollte ich doch aus eigener Kraft auf einen 2500er rauf â¦ oh oh â¦ das erste Mal so einen Berg besteigen und dann gleich Regen und Gewitter? Naja mal sehen wie es morgen so aussieht. 


*Tag 10*

Die Nacht war erholsam und morgens habe ich auch die Beate getroffen. Sie war spÃ¤t in der Nacht aus dem Urlaub wiedergekommen. Nach einem kurzen GesprÃ¤ch bin ich dann flott zum BÃ¤cker und ins sÃ¼dlich gelegene Sonthofen, genauer gesagt Oberstdorf gestartet. 
Auf dem Weg gab es Regen, Regen und wie mag es anders sein, Regen! Die Wolken hingen tief, das Licht war fast nicht vorhanden und so sank meine Motivation etwas das Tagesziel zu erreichen. Auch die nette Mitarbeiterin in einem Outdoor-shop konnte mit da nicht mehr Hoffnung vermitteln. Beate gab mir den Tipp auf die Gaisalm zufahren, vielleicht kÃ¶nnte ich sogar den Gaisalmsee erreichen. Ich fuhr mit dem Auto hoch bis zur Sprungschanze, stellte den Wagen am Wegesrand ab und machte mich fertig. 
Los gehtâs, die ersten Pedalumdrehungen fallen mir schwer. Die letzten Tage haben ihre Spuren doch schon ein wenig hinterlassen und so komme ich nur schlecht voran. Nach 5 Minuten setzt der Regen ein und ich pedaliere an vielen Wanderern vorbei, die Schutz unter BÃ¤umen suchen. Ich bin inzwischen so nass, das ich froh bin die Regenjacke noch nicht angezogen zuhaben. Beim  Befahren der steilen TeerstraÃe komme ich ins Schwitzen, das wird auch nicht besser als ich auf den Wanderweg / Forstweg einbiege. Nach ca. weiteren 15 Minuten Fahrt wird es langsam flacher und die Geschwindigkeit steigt. Durch den Fahrtwind kÃ¼hle ich langsam und sicher aus. 
Nach insgesamt knapp 30 Minuten im Regen sehe ich eine HÃ¼tte, gerade als die nassen Arme vor KÃ¤lte das Zittern anfangen wollen. Kurze Hose und Windstopper-Unterhemd + Trikot waren definitiv zu wenig fÃ¼r das Wetter. Weiter zur HÃ¼tte hoch pedalierend, versuche ich zu erkennen ob sie geÃ¶ffnet hat. Als ich die letzten steilen Meter Ã¼ber rutschigen Schotter rolle, kommt der Wirt schon heraus und bestÃ¤tigt meine Frage mit einem freundlichen âklar, komm reinâ. Er fÃ¼hrt mich in die Stube und dort sitzt schon ein PÃ¤rchen mittleren Alters und hat ihre Kleidung zum Trocknen vor den Kamin gehÃ¤ngt. Ich bestelle mir eine heiÃe Schokolade und tue es ihnen gleich. Als ich alle Sachen aufgehÃ¤ngt habe kommt auch schon meine heiÃe Schokolade. AnschlieÃend gesellt sich der Wirt zu unserer Runde und es wird viel Ã¼ber das Wetter geredet. 





So vergeht einige Zeit bis ein Ã¤lteres PÃ¤rchen zu uns stÃ¶Ãt. Ab jetzt gibt es GesprÃ¤che Ã¼ber das Wetter, die Umgebung, den HoeneÃ, die deutsche FuÃballwelt. Interessanter finde ich aber die ErzÃ¤hlungen des Wirts, wie er frÃ¼her im Winter tagelang mit seinen Pferden Brennholz besorgt hat. 
Auch der Blick aus dem Fenster erinnert gerade stark an Winter. Die Wolken aus dem Tal sind hoch zu uns gezogen und gerade beginnt es drauÃen leicht zu schneien. Wir nehmen es alle mit Humor, was bleibt uns auch anderes Ã¼brig?





Das PÃ¤rchen mÃ¶chte noch gerne versuchen am Gaissalpsee vorbei wesentlich hÃ¶her zukommen. Da Ã¼berlege ich mich doch einfach anzuschlieÃen denn die Beiden scheinen zu wissen was sie tun. Die 2te heiÃe Schokolade wÃ¤rmt mich von innen, wÃ¤hrend der Ofen von hinten wÃ¤rmt. So verbringe Die Sachen sind schon fast trocken als eine kleine Wandergruppe auf die Alm kommt. Gerade reiÃen die Wolken etwas auf und die Sonne findet fast den Weg zu uns.
Das PÃ¤rchen greift so schnell wie ich zur Kleidung und hÃ¼llt sich wieder ein um das kleine Wetterfenster zu nutzen und der Gruppe aus dem Weg zu gehen. Bezahlen, Rad schnappen und wir stiefeln gemeinsam Richtung Gaissalpsee. Der Wirt hatte uns eine grobe Zeit von einer Â¾ Stunde prophezeit. 
Wir kommen gut voran Ã¼ber eine rutschige Wiese und nassen Schotter. Nach ein paar Minuten kommen wir in unwegsameres GelÃ¤nde. Ich schiebe das ICB Ã¼ber grÃ¶Ãere Wurzeln und Steine, Ã¼ber Stufen bis ich es schlieÃlich lieber auf die Schultern lege. Jetzt geht es schneller und fast angenehmer den Berg hoch, lediglich die Oberschenkel werden etwas warm. Es geht Ã¼ber immer grÃ¶Ãere Stufen und Kanten hinauf, wir kreuzen den ein oder anderen Wasserlauf und kÃ¶nnen bei einer ganz kleinen Pause die Aussicht genieÃen. Das Tal und auch die HÃ¼tte liegen jetzt in der Sonne, wir stehen im Schatten aber als wir weiter gehen verzieht sich eine Wolke und dadurch steigen wir unter praller Sonne auf. Schnell wird uns dreien mÃ¤chtig warm und wir beginnen gut zu schnaufen. Der technische Anspruch des Weges wird immer grÃ¶Ãer und es gibt nur noch wenige Stellen die ich mir fahrerisch zutrauen wÃ¼rde, zumal die Wurzeln und Steine noch richtig nass sind.
Die Knieschoner habe ich bereits bis zu den KnÃ¶cheln herunter gezogen, es wurde mir einfach zu warm. Zudem die Dinger beim Fahren zwar prima sind, beim Wandern jedoch mehr stÃ¶ren als helfen. Nachdem ich das Rad rund 20 Minuten geschultert hatte, habe ich es am Wegesrand stehen lassen. Die Stellen mit Seilsicherung, von denen wir bereits ein paar passiert hatten, werden schwieriger und ich halte es fÃ¼r eine gute Idee. Ohne Rad geht es schneller und einfacher voran, ich kann den Zwei nun besser folgen. Einige Minuten spÃ¤ter sehen wir einen Wasserfall, beeindruckend wie die Natur hier zu Werke geht! Aber wo kommt das Wasser dafÃ¼r her? Ich habe da eine Vermutung die sich nach ein paar Metern bewahrheitet: Ich kann hinter einer Kuppel den See erkennen â WOW! Wir bleiben auf der Kuppel stehen und genieÃen einen genialen Anblick. Bevor ich es beschreibe lasse ich aber ein paar Fotos sprechen:













Die Beiden mÃ¶chten weiter hoch, mich packt die Sehnsucht nach meinem Rad und ein wenig mulmig ist mir schon zu Mute. Es steht da jetzt ohne Sicherung und es waren doch ein paar Leute unterwegs â¦ Auch wenn das bestimmt niemand da runter tragen mÃ¶chte  mache ich mir ein paar Gedanken. Wir verabschieden uns voneinander und ich biege vom Weg ab. Ãber einen kleinen Staudamm am See rÃ¼ber zu einer kleinen HÃ¼tte. Von da versuche ich weiter zur Abbruchkante zukommen um die Aussicht zu genieÃen. In einer groÃen Kuhle treffe ich 2 Jugendliche, sie hatten es sich mit SchlafsÃ¤cken gemÃ¼tlich gemacht. Da kam schon etwas die Eiversucht hoch, als sie mir von ihrem Abend am Lagerfeuer erzÃ¤hlt hatten. Ich bin dann weiter zur Abbruchkante und habe ein paar Minuten die Natur genossen.
Danach ging es mit einer StÃ¤rkung in Form einer Banane an den Abstieg. Ich kam gut voran und die Jungs vom See hingen mir mehr oder weniger an den Fersen. Nach 10 bis 15 Minuten war ich am Rad angekommen und habe die 2 passieren lassen. Die Schienbeinschoner wieder hochziehen, den Rucksack fester schnÃ¼ren, den Helm der Kopfform anpassen. Ein Griff auf den Helm, das mir in den letzten Tagen schon auf die Nerven gehende Piepsen der GoPro und es kann losgehen. Langsam rolle ich los und die erste Tragepassage wartet. Naja, irgendwann werde ich schon etwas fahren kÃ¶nnen. Und tatsÃ¤chlich folgen ein paar StÃ¼cke die zwar nicht leicht waren, aber dennoch oder auch gerade dadurch SpaÃ gemacht haben. Es gab mehrere Stellen die mir durch die Kombination aus NÃ¤sse, Wurzeln, Steinen, Stufen und letztendlich auch der âAussichtâ den SchweiÃ auf die Stirn getrieben haben. SpÃ¤ter komme ich den Trail flÃ¼ssig und relativ schnell bergab, bis ich wieder auf die rutschige Wiese an der Alm treffe. Ich biege in die rutschige Rinne ein. Ein erstes antippen des hinteren Bremshebel lÃ¤sst mich den Untergrund besser einschÃ¤tzen. Das Hinterrad bewegt sich zur Seite und baut nicht gerade viele SeitenfÃ¼hrungskrÃ¤fte auf. Aber wie es so oft ist, mit dem Motto âGeschwindigkeit stabilisiertâ lÃ¤sst es sich ganz gut leben und so rolle und rutsche ich die Wiese hinab. An einer Stelle kurz vor dem Ende verliere ich das Heck jedoch und muss schnell den FuÃ absetzen. Sofort wird der Bremshebel losgelassen und es geht nun flott bergab bis ich auf den Schotterweg der AlmhÃ¼tte fahre und fÃ¼r ein kleines Durchschnaufen nach der Abfahrt anhalte. Wie schon vorher angenommen, beobachten mich ein paar Wanderer. Die HÃ¼tte ist nun gut besucht und so haben sich bei dem sonnigen Wetter viele Wanderer auf der AuÃenterasse eingefunden. 
Ich entdecke in der Ferne dunkle Wolken und so beschlieÃe ich direkt weiterzufahren. Vorher ziehe ich aber noch schnell die Regenjacke Ã¼ber. Auf den ersten 200 Metern werde ich von meinen Reifen mit Steinchen beschossen. Der Schotterweg hinterlÃ¤sst seine Spuren auch auf der Schutzfolie des ICB-Unterrohrs. Ich biege in einen Wanderweg ein, welcher vorher schon auf der Alm diskutiert wurde. Er fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber einen Schotterweg an einem lebhaften Fluss entlang. Dieser fÃ¤llt teilweise metertief hinab, wÃ¤hrend ich mich mehrere Meter Ã¼ber ihm befinde. Ich erreiche eine Treppe die aus in den Boden gehauene Eisenplatten besteht. Die Stufen sind mit Schotter aufgeschÃ¼ttet. Sie schlÃ¤ngelt sich Steil am Hang entlang, sodass ich beschlieÃe sie nicht zu probieren. Ich trage das Rad hinunter und stehe auf dem Dach. Vermutlich wird unter mir gerade Strom aus Wasserkraft produziert.
Ich betrete wieder die Treppe und es geht noch ein paar Stufen weiter herunter. Danach folgt ein StÃ¼ck nasser Fels mit Seilsicherung. Ich trage das Rad wieder, denn die Stufen bieten keinerlei Halt.
Wieder kommen Treppenstufen zum Vorschein. Unten kommt mir eine Familie entgegen, die mir sehr gespannt beim Abstieg zuschauen. Ich frage kurz wie es nach der nÃ¤chsten Kurve weitergeht. âIst noch ein StÃ¼ck so wie hier und dann kannst du runterballernâ. Sie erkundigen sich etwas nach unserem Sport und danach geht es dann weiter. Ich trage das Rad ein paar Meter weiter bis es auf einer Treppe weiter hinab geht. Auf der folgenden BrÃ¼cke genieÃe ich ein wenig die Natur und schieÃe ein Foto (die Treppe ist links zusehen als GrÃ¶Ãenvergleich):





Eine Treppe noch und dann geht es endlich auf dem Rad bergab! Des Ãfteren halte ich kurz an, blicke zurÃ¼ck und genieÃe den Anblick. Geniale Natur â es macht sich ein wenig âNorthshorekÃ¼stenâ-Feeling in mir breit. Das Wetter passt sich dem Wasserfall an und beginnt zu regnen. Ab hier fÃ¼hrt der Wanderweg Ã¼ber Schotterwege rÃ¼ber nach Oberstdorf. Viele Wanderer suchen Schutz unter BÃ¤umen und DÃ¤chern, ihre Regenschirme scheinen so wenig zu nÃ¼tzen wie meine Regenjacke. Ich versuche stets weiter zutreten um nicht vÃ¶llig auszukÃ¼hlen. Ich fahre Minute fÃ¼r Minute weiter in den Regen hinein, er wird stÃ¤rker und schon schnell bin ich bis zur Polsterunterhose nass. In Oberstdorf angekommen werde ich von Blicken begleitet die mir ihr Mitleid aussprechen. Ich quÃ¤le mich die letzten Meter zur Skischanze hoch und bemerke das mein Wagen 1,5m neben der Ãberdachung steht. Na da habe ich ja super geparkt! Du Voll***** â¦ naja was solls. Ich ziehe mir die klammen Klamotten vom Leib und schlÃ¼pfe in den trockenen Jogginganzug. SchÃ¶n weich und nach ein paar Minuten im Auto warm. So lobe ich mir das ï Ich rolle wieder auf die KraftfahrstraÃe, halte kurz bei Mecces an um mir 2 Cheeseburger fÃ¼r die innere WÃ¤rme zu gÃ¶nnen. Danach komme ich an einer Tanke vorbei â 1,359â¬ pro Liter, da mach ich den Wagen doch gleich voll. Der fast leere Tank und mein Geldbeutel freuen sich und so rolle ich rÃ¼ber nach Kempten. Dabei lasse ich die EindrÃ¼cke schon ein wenig Revue passieren â so einen See hast du dir nur aus Sendungen und dem Hochtourenthread vorstellen kÃ¶nnen â wow!
In Kempten angekommen schnappe ich mir die Dusche, die Waschmaschine um mich und meine Klamotten wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Danach schaue ich mit Beate ein wenig TV, bis wir mit Vincent beschlieÃen zu kochen. Es gibt Spaghetti mit gebratenen Garnelen, Zwiebeln und Pesto. Ich verdrÃ¼cke meinen Anteil und lasse mir das lokale Bier schmecken. Den restlichen Abend lasse ich relativ schnell auf dem Sofa ausklingen. Meine Gastgeber bekommen Besuch und dadurch komme ich frÃ¼h in meinen Schlafsack. Der Tag hat mich doch geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

*Tag 11
*
Tag 11 beginnt um Montag 6:45, mein Wecker klingelt und ich packe meine Sachen zusammen. Ich mache mich im Bad fertig und schnappe mir die erste Fuhre Klamotten. Ab damit ins Auto, schnell zum BÃ¤cker FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck besorgen und als DankeschÃ¶n in die KÃ¼che legen. Meine Gastgeber sind auch schon wach, es folgt die Verabschiedung und ich steige wieder ins Auto.
An dieser Stelle ein dickes DankeschÃ¶n an Beate und Vincent fÃ¼r euer Vertrauen, eure Gastfreundschaft und das bequeme Sofa! Es hat mir sehr sehr gut bei euch gefallen!
Es geht raus aus Kempten, auf die Autobahn. Die nÃ¤chsten 3 Stunden gehen relativ zÃ¼gig vorbei und ich komme entspannt in Bischofsmais an. Ab in den Supermarkt, etwas zu trinken, leckere Bananenriegel und 500g Wurst am StÃ¼ck. Ich fahre weiter zum Bikepark Bischofsmais, auch GeiÃkopf genannt. Ich beiÃe ein paar Mal von der Wurst ab und stecke mir einen Riegel fÃ¼r die Liftfahrt ein. Ich mache mich in Ruhe fertig und kontrolliere noch schnell das Rad â alles paletti. Nur das Hinterrad ist etwas unrund musste ich feststellen â wo ich mir das geholt habe? Ich weiÃ es ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Ich rolle zur Liftstation, lÃ¶se ein Tagesticket und setze mich in die Gondel.
Hinauf geht es in einer Art Kinderstuhl, ich fÃ¼hle mich ein wenig in meine Kindheit zurÃ¼ck versetzt  Aber das passt hier ja auch irgendwie â ich bin zum spielen hier! Links neben hier sehe ich die ersten Streckenteile, ein paar Northshores sÃ¤umen den Weg. 





Ich gehe schon einmal im Kopf die Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeiten durch und denke mir: âjop, die Dinger kannst du fahren.â Es wird langsam windiger und kÃ¤lter, aber die Stimmung steigt:





Ich bin froh Ã¼ber meine Fleeceweste, Ã¼berlege allerdings noch wie warm es wohl mit einer langen Hose sein wÃ¼rde â¦ Oben angekommen rolle ich allerdings nicht direkt in den Trail ein, sondern folge dem vielversprechendem Schild âFlowcountryâ. Auf den ersten Metern denke ich mir: âHey, das ist doch das von dem alle schwÃ¤rmen? Wo du eigentlich schon immer hin wolltest? Da gibtâs doch so ein schÃ¶nes Video im Forum, GroÃmann-nik hat das glaube ich chainless ansehnlich gefahren. Na da biste aber mal gespannt!â
Ein paar Kurven, ein paar erste Kanten an denen man abziehen kann. Das Grinsen findet den Weg in mein Gesicht und wird da auch noch lÃ¤nger verharren. Ich nehme immer mehr Fahrt auf und die ersten Wellen zum pushen lassen nicht lange auf sich warten. Erst eine, dann zwei, dann drei, dann ist genug Speed fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Anlieger und einen kleinen Table vorhanden. So surfte ich mit sehr viel flow den Berg hinab. Immer von BÃ¤umen und StrÃ¤uchern umringt zieht sich der Trail sehr lang durch den Wald. War der Berg Ã¼berhaupt so lang? Muss ich gleich eine halbe Stunde bergauf treten? Der Trail fÃ¼hrt mich auf einen breiten Schotterweg, ich rolle unterm Lift lang. Nein â der Trail fÃ¼hrt  nicht bis ins Tal. Trotz der relativ wenigen HÃ¶henmeter haben sie es geschafft einen fordernden und spaÃigen Trail auf beeindruckende LÃ¤nge zubauen. Das bestÃ¤tigen mir jedenfalls mein Grinsen und meine warmen Oberschenkel. Ich rolle auf ein paar Tables zu. Steil geshaped schieÃen sie mich in die Luft â ich komme fast auf Anhieb perfekt in die Landezone. Cool! Ich rolle am Bikeshop vorbei, oberhalb des Parkplatzes entlang direkt in den Lift. So sollte es heute noch einige Male laufen! 
Auf den nÃ¤chsten Abfahrten nehme ich den sogenannten âEvil-Eyeâ-Trail mit seinen Northshores unter die Reifen. Die Shores gefallen mir sehr gut, nur die steinigen Abschnitte mit ihren Stufen nehmen mir etwas die Kraft aus den Armen und Beinen. Auch die Freeride und die Downhill sind da nicht weniger kraftintensiv zu fahren. Das ist nach den letzten Tagen einfach zu viel, also beschlieÃe ich die wesentlich flowigere Strecke der ersten Abfahrt zu nehmen. Diese wird von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt flÃ¼ssiger, schneller und spaÃiger. SchÃ¶n wie man hier seine Limits weiter setzten kann und die Strecke immer mehr Charakter gewinnt. Das Grinsen vom Anfang des Bikepark-Tages meiÃelt sich langsam fest. Auch beim Essen das ich zwischendurch eingeschoben habe, bekomme ich es noch nicht so richtig aus dem Gesicht. Sehr zur Freude der Wirtin wie sich heraus stellte.
Am spÃ¤ten Nachmittag, kurz vor SchlieÃung des Lifts beschlieÃe ich die letzte Abfahrt anzutreten. Unten angekommen rolle ich zum Auto, packe alles sorgfÃ¤ltig ein und Stelle das Rad auf den TrÃ¤ger. Ich schlÃ¼rfe zum Gasthaus hinÃ¼ber und erkundige mich nach einem Zimmer. Der Wirt zeigt mir ein Zimmer: 20â¬ inklusive FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, das Zimmer hat alles was es braucht und eine Dusche ist auf dem Flur auch vorhanden â alles klar, nehme ich! Die Antwort âum 7 Uhrâ wollte er wohl nicht so gerne auf die FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksfrage hÃ¶ren, aber ich hatte noch ein paar Kilometer vor mir.
Ich fahre noch einmal runter nach Bischofsmais, decke mich mit etwas sÃ¼Ãen ein und beziehe wieder mein Zimmer mit Blick auf den Parkplatz des Bikeparks. Ab unter die Dusche, danach ein wenig das Material gesichtet (ein schÃ¶nes Abendliches Ritual!) und relativ schnell die Augen geschlossen.

*Tag 12*

Heute fÃ¤hrst du das letzte Mal auf dem Trip Fahrrad, schieÃt es mir gleich nach dem Aufwachen durch den Kopf. Ein Blick auf die Uhr sagt mir dass ich mich doch mal aus dem Bett bewegen sollte. Ich packe meine Sachen zusammen, wieder alles ins Auto und dann an den FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstisch. Die Uhr sagt: 2 Minuten vor, also pÃ¼nktlich wie die Maurer!
Das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck besteht aus BrÃ¶tchen, Apfelsaft, einer heiÃen Schokolade und einem netten GesprÃ¤ch im Anschluss. Der Wirt hat jahrelang in Braunlage gewohnt und ist nicht wirklich erstaunt Ã¼ber die Entwicklungen die der Ort nimmt. Ein weiterer Blick auf die Uhr sagt mir: Es ist halb â ab ins Auto.
Es stehen noch einmal ein paar hundert Kilometer an, Bikepark Ochsenkopf in Bayreuth ist mein Ziel.
So langsam findet der Knopf âNextâ am Radio bzw. am Lenkrad mehr an Verwendung. Die Musik auf dem USB-Stick wird langweiliger und so wÃ¼nsche ich mir etwas Neues herbei. Aber es ist ja nicht mehr weit, das Navi sagt mir noch 30 Minuten voraus. Da reicht jetzt auch vollkommen das Radio mit lokalen Sendern um die Zeit zu vertreiben.
Ich komme am Bikepark an, mache mich und mein Rad fertig und rolle hoch zum Lift. Ich bekomme eine ermÃ¤Ãigte Tageskarte vom freundlichen Liftpersonal und beginne die erste Liftfahrt des Tages. Es gehen verschiedene Gedanken durch meinen Kopf, vom FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck der letzten Tage Ã¼ber die verschieden Bike Regionen die ich entdecken durfte. Aber die Liftfahrt ist schneller rum als gedacht. Heute ist es nicht so kalt wie Gestern, trotzdem freue mich Ã¼ber die Fleece Weste, die heute wieder einmal zum Einsatz kommt.









Ich rolle auf den Trail, werde aber relativ schnell von den ersten ruppigen Steinen aus meinen letzten Gedanken gerissen. Okay, Fokus auf die Strecke und ordentlich SpaÃ haben. Der Anfang fÃ¤llt mir allerdings schwer in dem Meer aus Steinen und Stufen das sich vor mir im Wald auf tut. Ich versuche eine relativ flÃ¼ssige und leichte Linie zu wÃ¤hlen. Nicht die beste Wahl, aber ich bin sauber durch. Danach folgen weitere steinige Passagen, ein paar sehr nett gebaute Northshores die den HÃ¤nden, Armen und Beinen kleine Erholungspausen bieten. Ich Ã¼berrolle Faust groÃe Steine und Steine mit denen man Autoreifen ersetzen kÃ¶nnte. Jetzt weiÃ ich warum hier alle anderen Parkbesucher mit dicken DH-Reifen und Downhillern antreten. Die finde ich hier definitiv fÃ¼r angemessen solange sie kein allzu tiefes Tretlager haben. An der Talstation angekommen kann ich komischerweise keine kleineren GÃ¤nge mehr schalten. Aber erstmal in den Lift gesetzt. Beim Hochfahren entdecke ich dann das Problem: Der Bowdenzug ist durchgerissen. Naja, geht ja bergab und dann biste ja auch wieder daheim â gibt schlimmeres. Also nicht weiter darum gekÃ¼mmert.
Und dann passiert es, auf der 2ten Abfahrt wirbelt mein Vorderrad einen groÃen Stein hoch, der dann meine KettenfÃ¼hrung trifft. Naja das soll so ja nichts Schlimmes und Erschreckendes sein, also fahre ich einfach weiter. Als nach ein paar Metern bei der nÃ¤chsten grÃ¶Ãeren ErschÃ¼tterung jedoch die Kette vom groÃen Kettenblatt fliegt halte ich an und begutachte die Ursachen dafÃ¼r. Der Stein hat die seitlichen Platten der Rolle in 2 gespalten. Hmm, Kette wieder auf die FÃ¼hrung und das Kettenblatt und weiter bergab â ist ja ohnehin nicht zu Ã¤ndern. 
Unten schnell ans Auto gerollt und einen kleinen Check durchgefÃ¼hrt. Bis auf die KeFÃ¼ hat nichts Schaden genommen. Solche PlÃ¤ttchen werden sich doch wieder besorgen lassen.
Ich mache noch 1-2 Abfahrten bis ich merke dass ich nicht ganz bei der Sache bin. Die Konzentration und die Kraft lassen nach, also beschlieÃe ich den Tag im Park zu beenden. Ich habe den Trip bisher mit nur einem leichten Sturz in Serfaus Ã¼berstanden und dabei mag ich es mal belassen. Also das Rad auf den TrÃ¤ger gestellt und den Stefan kontaktiert. Er muss erst noch arbeiten, also vertreibe ich mir die Zeit im Gasthaus gegenÃ¼ber. Nette AtmosphÃ¤re und leckeres Essen, lediglich die vielen Puppen stÃ¶ren mich ein wenig. Sie gucken einem quasi auf den Teller â kann aber auch Einbildung sein  
Ich Ã¼berlege den Roadtrip um eine Ãbernachtung zu kÃ¼rzen, es ist erst halb 3 und ich bin fit gengu zum Auto fahren und traue mir die knapp 500km Heimreise zu. Also den Stefan gefragt was er dazu meint. Er hat nichts dagegen und er wÃ¼rde auch ohne Ãbernachtung seine HÃ¤nde an meine Federelemente legen. Das im Forum gut bekannte âHelmchen Tunedâ mÃ¶chte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen und es sind ohnehin nur ein paar Kilometer Umweg. Also auf nach Hof. Die Stadt Ã¼berrascht mit tollen alten GebÃ¤uden und netten StraÃenzÃ¼gen. SchlieÃlich stelle ich den Wagen in einer Parkbucht ab, ziehe ein Parkticket und treffe Stefan. Wir holen das ICB in seine Wohnung hinauf und er legt sofort los. DÃ¤mpfer raus, doch beim Ãffnen ergeben sich Probleme. Die Kolbenstange mÃ¶chte nicht, die Nachmessungen ergeben eine Toleranz vom SollmaÃ von ca. 0,8mm, das ist natÃ¼rlich zu viel. Bei genauer Betrachtung und Messung wird klar: Das Dingen hat zu hohe Fertigungstoleranzen, also ab damit zu Sport Import. Ich beschlieÃe das aber direkt von daheim zumachen, also wieder ins Rad mit dem Monarchen. Dann kommt die Lyrik an die Reihe. Stefan erklÃ¤rt mir was er macht und warum, wie die Gabel an sich funktioniert und nebenbei gibt es noch einiges zu lachen. Wir haben unseren SpaÃ und so ist das Tuning gut und schnell erledigt. Wir komplettieren das ICB und stellen es wieder auf meinen RadtrÃ¤ger, nachdem ich mir sein RânâC ICB angeschaut habe, schÃ¶nes Teil! Voralldingen das Ansprechverhalten des Fahrwerks bereits im Stand stimmt mich positiv â das Tuning hat sich gelohnt!
Ich verabschiede mich vom Stefan und beginne die Heimfahrt. Rund 500m liegen vor mir, ich werde also noch vor Mitternacht daheim sein, wenn auch relativ knapp.
Wieder auf der Autobahn angekommen fahre ich in den Regen und hunderte von Baustellen. Eine Ãberschlagsrechnung ergeben am Ende knappe 40km Baustelle mit jeweils 60km/h als Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Ich mÃ¶chte endlich ankommen und so wird fÃ¼r den Rest der Fahrt der Tempomat bei 150 km/h festgeschnallt. Eine gute Mischung aus Geschwindigkeit und EffektivitÃ¤t. Ich komme gut voran, lege nur 2 Pausen Ã¡ 5 Minuten ein und komme der Heimat in groÃen Schritten nÃ¤her. Die Musik vom USB-Stick gefÃ¤llt mir zusehend besser, ich habe noch einen hÃ¶renswerten Unterordner gefunden  Kurz nachdem ich die Autobahn Stunden spÃ¤ter verlassen habe, halte ich an der Tanke. Noch ein paar Liter in den Tank gefÃ¼llt und die letzten 30km zur Heimat angetreten. Die StraÃen sind relativ leer und ich komme entspannt aber geschafft daheim an. Schnell den Kulturbeutel geschnappt und ab ins Bett. Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen wache ich zufrieden auf, bleibe ein paar Minuten im Bett liegen und lasse mit einem Grinsen die letzten Tage vor meinem geistigen Auge ablaufen. Danach geht es ans auspacken, alles aus dem Auto raus, waschen, einsortieren etc.
Am Abend starte ich noch mit der Radpflege. Das Hinterrad lasse ich beim HÃ¤ndler kurz richten und durchchecken, das ICB bekommt einen neuen Schaltzug hinten und jetzt wartet es auf eine Lieferung. Die KettenfÃ¼hrung mÃ¶chte wieder komplettiert werden und zudem muss der Hans Dampf hinten ersetzt werden. Die Stollen sind fast alle runter gefahren und die verbliebenen sind bereits zu 50% abgerissen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem neuen Fahrrad und freue mich auf die ersten Ausfahrten in der Heimat, auch wenn es hier quasi keine HÃ¶henmeter hat. Ich hoffe meine in den letzten Tagen erlernten RadfÃ¤higkeiten auch hier einsetzen zu kÃ¶nnen.



Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher nach meinem Fazit des Trips?
Erstmal ein paar Fakten:
-	3524,8km Autofahrt
-	12 Tage unterwegs
-	An 11 Tagen Fahrrad gefahren
-	Alle Stationen abgeklappert
-	Ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht!

Ich bin sehr froh den Trip geplant und durchgezogen zu haben! Es hat mir sehr viel SpaÃ bereitet verschiedene Leute zu besuchen und neue Leute kennen zu lernen. Die verschiedensten Bikeregionen haben mir alles geboten was ich mir erhofft hatte, bis auf den 2500hm Gipfel, sprich das richtige BikeBergSteigen. DafÃ¼r muss ich in den nÃ¤chsten Jahren wohl nochmal mit besserem Wetter im GepÃ¤ck in den SÃ¼den reisen!
Ich hatte sehr viel SpaÃ auf unbekannten Strecken, in unbekannten Gegenden, auf dem Rad, mit anderen Leuten und auf den Autofahrten. 
Ich werde in Zukunft meinen Sommerurlaub wohl nicht mehr jedes Jahr in DÃ¤nemark verbringen, sondern das ein oder andere Mal den SÃ¼den aufsuchen. Zum Biken hat es einfach schÃ¶ne Berge und so viel Trails die entdeckt werden mÃ¶chten.
PersÃ¶nlich habe ich vor aus diesem Trip die Motivation zu ziehen, die ich fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten 4 Jahre brauchen werde. Da heiÃt es dann 40 Stunden auf der Arbeit + 3x Mal die Woche Technikerschule.
Als Belohnung werde ich mir wohl eine Ã¤hnliche Tour wie diese selbst in Aussicht stellen, vielleicht sogar ins weiter entfernte Ausland. 
Ich *danke *all den Leuten die mir auf diesem Trip geholfen haben, mir im Vorfeld Tipps und RatschlÃ¤ge gegeben haben sowie den Leuten die mich von daheim unterstÃ¼tzt haben. Ihr habt maÃgeblich zu meinen tollen 12 Tagen beigetragen, danke euch dafÃ¼r! 
Und euch *danke *ich fÃ¼rs liken der kleinen Zwischenberichte auf Facebook, auf die lieben WÃ¼nsche, das lesen dieses Berichts und wenn ihr Fragen habt, fragt einfach.
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick in meine Reise gewÃ¤hren und ihr hattet ein wenig SpaÃ dabei. Ich hoffe in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen die Videos und die âbewegtenâ Fotos auf SÃ¶lden und Serfaus nachreichen zu kÃ¶nnen.

LG euer Jens


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

Hier nochmal alle Bilder zum durchklicken  Es sind auch noch ein paar dabei die ich im Artikel nicht verwendet habe. Da gibt es die Panoramas dann auch in wesentlich größer (einfach rechts unter Bildgrößen auf "Original" klicken  

Klick mich bitte!

LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. September 2013)

Super Thread, Jens!
Deinen Reisebericht finde ich klasse! Hammer Fotos!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2013)

Wie im Bilderthread gesagt Top


----------



## chucki_bo (10. September 2013)

Abern Stück weit wahnsinnig bist Du auch oder...? Wie kann man bloß so viel tippen ... 

Trotzdem ... spitze ...


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

Ich danke euch 
Könntet ihr mir Feedback geben ob man gut mit reingekommen ist was die Vorstellungskraft etc. angeht? 

Hmm ja, habs übers Wochenende verteilt in der Sonne aufm Balkon getippt


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2013)

He du, 
Der Weg an der Burg geht aber beim Nächstenmal ganz!
Da gibt es noch eine schwerere Variante!
Der Gaissalmsee heisst eigentlich Gaissalpsee!

Toller Bericht, tolle Tour und schöne Bilder.


----------



## aurelio (13. September 2013)

Ein Traumtrip mit hohem Neidfaktor und tollen Fotos. Ich war schon zig mal in Davos zum Schneebrettfahren, die Fotos machen wirklich Lust da mal im Sommer hinzustarten. Am Jakobshorn soll es wohl auch sehr schöne und anspruchsvolle Trails geben.


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2013)

@Roman: ist berichtigt!  das nächste Mal geht bestimmt mehr 

 @aurelio: Danke dir und ja, das kann man durchaus mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. September 2013)

So, es geht natürlich weiter mit den Videos. Die habe ich nicht vergessen, finde nur kaum Zeit dran zu werkeln. Jetzt kann ich mal mit der richtigen Arbeit beginnen. Ordnung ist drin, jetzt fehlt noch:

- Konzept
- Musikwahl
- mehrere Schnitte
- rendern
- upload

hat jemand Anregungen? 





LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier mit meinem ersten Video starten. Zusehen sind die ersten 2 Tage des Trips, sprich Löffingen.
Viel Spaß mit dem Video, wenn es dir gefällt würde ich mich sehr über ein "Gefält mir" freuen. Dafür einfach auf den Videonamen klicken und oben rechts auf den gelben Stern klicken. Dankesehr!
LG Jens


----------



## Pintie (15. Oktober 2013)

kommt das auch als ebook fürs kindle?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2013)

Haha, sehr gut! 
Wie mach ich das?


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hier ist Teil 2. Viel Spaß!


Bitte liken wenn es gefällt ... 
LG Jens


----------



## Pintie (17. Oktober 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Haha, sehr gut!
> Wie mach ich das?




naja das ICB passt gut ins Kindle 

http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/kindle1.jpg
http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/kindle2.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke für eure Likes!
Der erste Teil aus Löffingen hat es nicht nur unter die 7 beliebtesten Videos der Woche (bezieht sich auf neu hochgeladene) geschafft, sondern auch in den Film Freitag! 
Ich freue mich riesig!  

Als Dank kommt Heute Teil 3 


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hier gibts Teil 3 zusehen!  Weiterhin viel Spaß und über Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr sehr schöner Thread


----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube es wäre Zeit für das nächste Video, oder?


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

ja her damit. ich mach schonmal popcorn


----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube Heute ist es noch nicht hochgeladen, dauert ja immer ein wenig


----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2013)

Ging doch recht flott, also hier ist Teil 4:


----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Ich denke die Zeit für Teil 5 ist reif, oder?  Film ab 


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2013)

Teil 6 aus der MTB Zone Bikepark Geißkopf ist online -- Viel Spaß!!


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Jetzt ist auch der letzte Teil in Videoform hochgeladen. Dankesehr fürs Zuschauen, lesen des Reiseberichts und für eure Unterstützung!
An den Erinnerungen werde ich noch Jahre zehren! 



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenderB (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jens!
Ich hätt da mal zwei Fragen:
a) welche Reifen fährst Du?
b) trägst du nen Rückenprotektor? oder reicht da der Rucksack?
Schöne Grüße und Danke für den tollen Bericht


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bender,
dankesehr. Es freut mich wenn es dir gefällt 

a) Ich habe vorne den Schwalbe Mudy Mary in 2,35 und der weichsten Mischung drauf. Hinten wars der Hans Dampf in der mittleren (ich glaube Trailstar) in 2,4. Bei den Größenangaben halt die nächste dran die es auch wirklich gibt 

b) Da ich keinen schweren Sturz hatte hat es so gereicht. Im Bikepark fahre ich eine Weste von 661 (ich glaube core saver), ansonsten ohne. Aber generell gibt es nicht zuviel Schutzkleidung!! Generell bin ich jemand der recht wenig stürzt, dafür aber auch nicht immer alles fährt


----------



## BenderB (14. Juli 2014)

Okay, vielen Dank!
Für den Park oder lokalen DH habe ich auch ne Safety-Jacket, aber da ich auf fast allen Bildern (oder waren es sogar alle?!) hier in den Reiseberichten über (hoch-)alpines Fahren nur Knie/Knie-Schienenbein und/oder Ellbogen-/Ellbogen-Unterarmprotektoren gesehen habe, frage ich mich einfach, ob es zu warm ist mit Safetyjacket, bzw. niemand Lust und Platz hat, das Ding erst hochzuschleppen. 
Da muss ich mal noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2014)

Nimm es einfach mit! Es wäre das Beste! Kein Aber!


----------

